# 2009 USA GSD National Championship



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey everyone! I finally finished up with all of the competitors I was able to get shots of at the Nationals. Here is a link to my favorites from the trial:

5DogsPhotography by Betty  

For those of you that didn't know, I ended up being the photographer for the event!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Real nice pictures!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

great shots!!some were really intense wow!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Great pictures. I just bought one of a friend of mine for her Christmas gift.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you Fred, BlkCzechGSD and Alaman!

LOL alaman, I was wondering who it was that bought that print! Thank you very much!


----------



## kindevog (Dec 4, 2008)

Betty Nice shots thank you so much for steping up on short notice

Jeff


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

You are very welcome Jeff and thank you!! It was nice to meet you!







Did you see the Assistant Dog shots! <wink>


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi Betty,

Thanks for the photo's. The assistant dog is Hex, the IPOFH champ.

Al


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice pictures Betty! I really enjoyed looking through them!


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Nice pictures Betty!!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

AMAZING shots!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Great service too. I ordered yesterday and got notice it has shipped already.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you GSDlove, Greg and Kandi!

You are very welcome Al!!

Thanks alaman!! That's so nice to hear!!







I have found that the lab I chose has a very quick turn around....so far! They usually ship within 3 days. They say they will ship within 5-7 days (I think, don't remember), but my order arrived 5 days after I placed it. I think it all depends on how busy the lab is.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice job as always Betty!!


----------

